# Swiftech H220 + NZXT Phantom 630 gedämmt



## Lugior (20. März 2014)

*Swiftech H220 + NZXT Phantom 630 gedämmt*

Moin,

ich bin mir gerade sehr unsicher wo ich den Radiator für die AIO Kühlung verbauen soll.
Ich könnte oben, in der Front und auf dem Boden.
Oben würde er die warme Luft vom Rest des Systems abbekommen.
In der Front würde Push/Pull gehen, die warme Luft bläst aber ins Gehäuse.
Auf dem Boden kann er kalte Luft ansaugen, aber bläst die warme auch ins System.

Ich würde gerne mal wissen mit welcher Konfiguration andere gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Das System sieht so aus.
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Kyuss89 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Swiftech H220 + NZXT Phantom 630 gedämmt*

Hi,

ich habe mir ebenfalls eine AiO Kühlung bestellt, allerdings keine Swiftech, sondern eine Enermax Liqtech 240.

Meine Meinung nach macht es am meisten Sinn den Lüfter oben hin zu montieren, da du so schonmal die Abwärme der CPU eigtl. direkt aus dem System führst.

Bei den anderne konfigurationen würdest du die Luft erstmal aufheizen die ins System kommt und musst diese dann wieder heraus führen.

Bei den meisten AiO Konfigurationen im eingebauten Zustand habe ich das so gesehen.


----------



## jamie (10. April 2014)

*AW: Swiftech H220 + NZXT Phantom 630 gedämmt*

Ich würde den Radi auch in den Deckel stecken.


----------



## Lugior (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Swiftech H220 + NZXT Phantom 630 gedämmt*

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen warum die Pumpe von meiner H220 erst verzögert anläuft?

Wenn ich den PC starte läuft die Pumpe von der Wakü meist nicht, die Lüfter drehen einwandfrei. Ich muss dann erst die Lüfterkurve im EasyTune von Gigabyte auf 100% stellen und 10-15min warten bis die Pumpe anfängt zu laufen.
Solange ist der PC nur zum surfen zu gebrauchen, weil die Temperaturen sonst aus dem Ufer laufen würden. Die Pumpe ist auf einem Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC verbaut und mit dem beiliegenden PWM Splitter am CPU Lüftersteckplatz angeschlossen. Zusätzlich bekommt der Splitter direkt 12V vom Netzteil, so wie von Swiftech in der Anleitung beschrieben.
Manchmal setzt die Pumpe auch nach einer gewissen Zeit im Betrieb aus, manchmal läuft sie 5h durch.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gummert (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Swiftech H220 + NZXT Phantom 630 gedämmt*

Wenn du die Pumpe per PWM steuerst, geht die Pumpe nicht aus, oder dreht zu lahm. 
Tut sie es doch = RMA


----------

